# Big Al's Midnight Madness



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone went and what they got at what time?

I got myself a few oto and platies, omega one flakes and some other small stuff.

Wish the fluorescent bulbs would go on sale tho


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I didn't even know there was a sale.  Maybe next time.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

ya it was up to 75% off and live stock was $25% off after 9pm


----------

